# Ojos castaños / ojos marrones



## Elxenc

!Hola!

Ya hace unos días, y después de que surgiera de manera "transversal" en un hilo, he oído un par de veces: "...tal persona tenía los ojos_ marrones_".

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Cuál de las dos opciones -ojos castaños u ojos marrones- pensáis que se usa con más frecuencia por vuestra zona/región/país?

Yo ya os anticipo que yo prefiero el adjetivo castaño, porque si no después de darle el color marrón a los ojos, vendrá el color de los cabellos: "cabellos marrón". No me imagino un anuncio de publicidad diciendo... "_Es el champú ideal para los cabellos marrones estropeados"_

P.D.  

Marrón es un galicismo que viene de "marron" = castaña. El francés también posee la palabra "gemela" de castaño/a, es châtaigne.

buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=marrón


----------



## KirkandRafer

Diría que por aquí _ojos castaños_ es lo más común, aunque no es extraño escuchar _ojos marrones_.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile no se usa el término marrón. Se entiende, claro, pero no se usa.
Tanto para los ojos como para el pelo, se usa aquí el adjetivo castaño o, alternatvamente, café.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú se usa marrón para los ojos y castaño para el cabello. También para los ojos, y mucho más usual en los documentos oficiales de identificación, es el adjetivo *pardo*.


----------



## juandelsur

Hola. 
Por aquí son comunes los ojos _marrones_. No así el cabello que sí es castaño y me parece que esto tiene que ver con la publicidad, como lo mencionaba Elxenc.
Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

KirkandRafer said:


> Diría que por aquí _ojos castaños_ es lo más común, aunque no es extraño escuchar _ojos marrones_.


Por aquí es igual, ojos castaños es lo más utilizado y de vez en cuando se usa ojos marrones. Para pelo no recuerdo haber oído que se usase marrón, al menos delante de mí.

Específico de Canarias y recogido en el DRAE está el adjetivo canelo que significa eso mismo, castaño. Se puede usar para describir las características físicas de las personas y en google hay ejemplos al respecto pero según mi experiencia es más normal que se use para hablar de animales (muy habitual para describir perros de caza, por ejemplo) o de cosas pintadas de ese color. De hecho según parece antes era mucho más común y el uso de castaño en su lugar es bastante reciente por aquí por influencia peninsular.


----------



## juandelsur

jorgema said:


> En el Perú se usa marrón para los ojos y castaño para el cabello. También para los ojos, y mucho más usual en los documentos oficiales de identificación, es el adjetivo *pardo*.


Tenés razón jorgema. Había olvidado la cuestión burocrática. Por acá es igual. Respecto a los cabellos también se suele agregar  si son claros u oscuros. _Castaño claro o Castaño oscuro. _También he oído de ojos _almendrados, _y nunca pude saber si se refieren al color o a la forma. O a ambas características.
Saludos


----------



## jorgema

juandelsur said:


> Tenés razón jorgema. Había olvidado la cuestión burocrática. Por acá es igual. Respecto a los cabellos también se suele agregar  si son claros u oscuros. _Castaño claro o Castaño oscuro. _También he oído de ojos _almendrados, _y nunca pude saber si se refieren al color o a la forma. O a ambas características.
> Saludos




_Almendrados _siempre lo he visto usado en referencia a la forma. Y sí, en los documentos oficiales es usual agregar lo de claro u oscuro: _ojos pardos claros, ojos pardos oscuros_. 

Agrego finalmente que el uso del adjetivo _marrón _para describir los ojos tampoco es extraño en el Perú. Pero nunca hablando del cabello. En cuanto a _café_, hasta donde recuerdo no es considerado un color en mi país.


----------



## asm

Si quieres un mapa de usos, te comparto que en México no se usa ninguno. Ojos cafés es lo común.
El color marrón, en mi infancia, solo se usaba para las "cintas" de las artes marciales.




Elxenc said:


> !Hola!
> 
> Ya hace unos días, y después de que surgiera de manera "transversal" en un hilo, he oído un par de veces: "...tal persona tenía los ojos_ marrones_".
> 
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Cuál de las dos opciones -ojos castaños u ojos marrones- pensáis que se usa con más frecuencia por vuestra zona/región/país?
> 
> Yo ya os anticipo que yo prefiero el adjetivo castaño, porque si no después de darle el color marrón a los ojos, vendrá el color de los cabellos: "cabellos marrón". No me imagino un anuncio de publicidad diciendo... "_Es el champú ideal para los cabellos marrones estropeados"_
> 
> P.D.
> 
> Marrón es un galicismo que viene de "marron" = castaña. El francés también posee la palabra "gemela" de castaño/a, es châtaigne.
> 
> buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=marrón


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para rendirle halago a una dama, prefiero por mucho decirle que tiene unos hermosos ojos castaños.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> En Chile no se usa el término marrón. Se entiende, claro, pero no se usa.
> Tanto para los ojos como para el pelo, se usa aquí el adjetivo castaño o, alternatvamente, café.


De acuerdo.
Pero el alternativo "café" sólo para los ojos (¿pelo café? )
_


----------



## Martoo

asm said:


> Si quieres un mapa de usos, te comparto que en México no se usa ninguno. Ojos cafés es lo común.
> El color marrón, en mi infancia, solo se usaba para las "cintas" de las artes marciales.



¿Y el pelo también es café? ¿Podría ser cacao? (digo, como por allá hay mucho) (p))


----------



## Verónica.cr

¡Hola! 
Donde yo vivo, el término marrón no es muy común. Cuando nosotros nos referimos a que una persona tiene los ojos o cabello ¨ café ¨ lo definimos como ¨castaño¨. En ambos casos se usa la palabra castaño. 
Espero haberte ayudado, adiós.


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola:

Yo diría que en Colombia el uso mayoritario para ojos es "café", verg. la canción "La chica de los ojos café". Para el pelo "castaño" pero aquí no estoy tan segura de las variaciones regionales. Café se usa incluso para definir la piel negra o mulata (café con leche en este último caso). Somos muy cafeteros.

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## Birke

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Para rendirle halago a una dama, prefiero por mucho decirle que tiene unos hermosos ojos castaños.



Exactamente. Si los ojos son hermosos y quien los porta me gusta, diré "castaños". Si quiero describir a una persona sin concederle encanto tal vez diga que tenía los ojos marrones.

De todos modos, lo más normal es no precisar tanto y quedarse en "ojos oscuros".


----------



## mithrellas

por mi zona el cabello es castaño (claro, oscuro...), pero no he oído nunca a nadie que diga "tiene el pelo marrón". Para los ojos al revés, es más común oír ojos marrones (claro, oscuro, avellana, café...) aunque ocasionalmente también se oye ojos castaños.

Respecto a almendrado, siempre lo he oído referido a la forma de los ojos, no al color.


----------



## germanbz

Yo uso exclusivamente castaño para el pelo (castaño claro/castaño oscuro) cuando se trata del marrón del pelo y ambos, marrón y castaño para ojos. Pero no suelo utilizarlos como sinónimos puros en el color de los ojos, sino más bien reservo castaño, cuando se trata de ojos de un color *marrón claro* no a un marrón pardo u obscuro más general.


----------



## oa2169

Canela Mad said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo diría que en Colombia el uso mayoritario para ojos es "café", verg. la canción "La chica de los ojos café". Para el pelo "castaño" pero aquí no estoy tan segura de las variaciones regionales. Café se usa incluso para definir la piel negra o mulata (café con leche en este último caso). Somos muy cafeteros.
> 
> Un saludo,
> CM



De acuerdo, Canela y no olvides agregar "ojos café *claro/oscuro*".

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En esta parte de México decimos ojos cafés y cabello/pelo castaño. El tono, claro u oscuro, es opcional.

Aunque se entiende qué es marrón no es un término usual.


----------



## Vampiro

mithrellas said:


> por mi zona el cabello es castaño (claro, oscuro...), pero no he oído nunca a nadie que diga "tiene el pelo marrón".


El Nano.


_Es menuda como un soplo
y tiene el pelo marrón
y un aire entre tierno y triste
como un gorrión

_
_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por mi tierra ojos marrones y pelo castaño.

Saludos


----------



## Elxenc

Vampiro said:


> El Nano.
> 
> 
> _Es menuda como un soplo
> y tiene el pelo marrón
> y un aire entre tierno y triste
> como un gorrión
> 
> _
> _




Si, Vampiro, si. Esta fue la primera vez que oí eso de "pelo marrón" y ya hace una pila de años. Me "impactó" . Aduje que sería una licencia del poeta(¿el Nano?)para completar la rima con gorrión; pero aún hoy en día me sigue sonando fatal. Si se da el caso de tararear la canción me he dado cuenta que cuando llego a ese verso, esta  palabra, o bien la callo o bajo el tono de voz de lo mal que me sigue sonando.

Contestando un poco a otras personas. También, pero hace tiempo, se oía dar el color de "café" a los ojos, pero ha caído en desuso, o al menos yo no lo he vuelto a oír. Por aquí también existe, aunque en muy coloquial el color "café con leche" similar al beis.

Hasta luego.


----------



## germanbz

Respecto a esa rima, que yo recuerde se supone que está hablando de un pájaro (aunque hace bastante que no he oído la canción). Cuando hablamos de pelo, pluma o pelaje de animales a mí si que me suena normal el usar marrón, únicamente suena extraño aplicado directamente a personas.


----------



## Vampiro

germanbz said:


> Respecto a esa rima, que yo recuerde se supone que está hablando de un pájaro (aunque hace bastante que no he oído la canción). Cuando hablamos de pelo, pluma o pelaje de animales a mí si que me suena normal el usar marrón, únicamente suena extraño aplicado directamente a personas.


No habla de un pájaro.
Compara una persona, a una chica, con un gorrión.
_


----------



## germanbz

Le gusta andar por las ramas
ir de balcón en balcón
sin que nadie le eche mano
como un gorrión.

_Pajarillo pardo...
En la Carrera
de San Bernardo,
quedó tu nido seco y vacío
quizá algún niño ya lo robó._

Habla de una persona pero asimilándola a un pájaro digamos "animalizándola" (me parece que va a saltar alguna sirena con esta palabra) por lo tanto puede darle caracteres de animal. Es decir, así como hace la metáfora de saltar de balcón en balcón, yo entiendo que puede hablar de su pelo como se hablaría del color del pelaje.
Si puede ser que quede un poco justo y que marrón le venga genial como rima a gorrión, pero en todo caso no me suena tan extraño.


----------



## Vampiro

En ese caso sería "pajarizándola" ¿no?

_


----------



## -Clío-

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por mi tierra ojos marrones y pelo castaño.
> 
> Saludos




Como bien dices, por la zona Sur de España, dícese Andalucía, solemos decir ojos marrones y pelo castaño.


----------



## jordimoro

A mi personalmente me chifla la canción de Fito cuando dice.
*Dime porque preguntas 
cuanto te he echao de menos, 
si en cada canción que escribo corazón 
eres tú el acento. 
No quiero estrella errante, 
no quiero ver la aurora 
quiero mirar tus ojos del color de la cocacola  *


----------



## Vampiro

jordimoro said:


> A mi personalmente me chifla la canción de Fito cuando dice.
> *Dime porque preguntas
> cuanto te he echao de menos,
> si en cada canción que escribo corazón
> eres tú el acento.
> No quiero estrella errante,
> no quiero ver la aurora
> quiero mirar tus ojos del color de la cocacola *


Y Sabina, que describe unos ojos color verde marihuana, lo cual demuestra que en material de colores hay para todos los gustos.
Pero volviendo al color original lo cierto es que se impone en el uso “café/marrón” para los ojos y “castaño” para el pelo.
En la canción de Serrat evidentemente se trata de una licencia por razones de ritmo y de rima, no que esté animalizando o pajarizando a nadie.
Saludos.
_


----------



## dmikegr

en la siguiente pregunta ¿cuál elegiría la más adecuada? (lo sé que depende de la región o país)
-¿Cómo es tu novia físicamente?
-Tiene el pelo ...... y los ojos .....
a. marrón/ negros
b. castaño/ negros
c. castaño/ morenos
d. marrón/ morenos

yo diría las respuesta b y c
gracias


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Los términos que yo he oído: Ojos chocolates, ojos castaños, ojos [de color] café [en México], cabello castaño.  _Marrón_ se conoce pero no lo he oído mucho.

En el siglo XIX, tanto en inglés como en español se usaba "ojos negros" pero creo que ya se ha demostrado que no
existen ojos de ese color y ya no se oye la expresión.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

dmikegr said:


> en la siguiente pregunta ¿cuál elegiría la más adecuada? (lo sé que depende de la región o país)
> -¿Cómo es tu novia físicamente?
> -Tiene el pelo ...... y los ojos .....
> a. marrón/ negros
> b. castaño/ negros
> c. castaño/ morenos
> d. marrón/ morenos
> 
> yo diría las respuesta b y c


Me suena que en otros hilos se ha dicho que en ciertas zonas se usa "morenos" para los ojos, pero a mí me resulta extrañísimo, así que me quedo únicamente con la b)

Saludos


----------

